# Good news



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Evil black assault rifles, high capacity magazines, and ammo will still be available for the next 4 years. 


God bless America!


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Bocephus said:


> Evil black assault rifles, high capacity magazines, and ammo will still be available for the next 4 years.
> 
> 
> God bless America!


Yessiree and I predict some better SCOTUS nominations also.


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Boy I am glad it turned out the way it did because I was all set to hit the stores and online sales to buy more guns and stock up big time on ammo. 

Thank you Mr Trump ...you save me a ton of money today.


----------



## andre3k (Dec 3, 2012)

Probably going to be a lot of sales soon. I'm sure plenty of dealers maxed out those net 30 accounts with distro's trying to stock up before the election.


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

andre3k said:


> Probably going to be a lot of sales soon. I'm sure plenty of dealers maxed out those net 30 accounts with distro's trying to stock up before the election.


I bought a lower at a place san antonio few weeks ago that had at least 50 ARs plus some ar10s


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Im hopeing he will get suppressors taken off the nfa soon. The hearing safe act may have a chance.


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

muney pit said:


> Im hopeing he will get suppressors taken off the nfa soon. The hearing safe act may have a chance.


Oh wouldn't that be sweet! One of the guys here at work was talking this very thing a few minutes ago! I've been wanting one for my AK...be great if they pulled that one off the list!

Also seen some gun auctions clearing "panic election purchases"...might see some prices go down a bit...


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Today is First time I ever saw Academy run a 4 page ad with NOTHING but guns and ammo.......Saw it in My morning paper.....Guess they thought the Witch was going to win :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Captn C said:


> Oh wouldn't that be sweet! One of the guys here at work was talking this very thing a few minutes ago! I've been wanting one for my AK...be great if they pulled that one off the list!
> 
> Also seen some gun auctions clearing "panic election purchases"...might see some prices go down a bit...


I'd get a couple for both of my AR's for sure.



FREON said:


> Today is First time I ever saw Academy run a 4 page ad with NOTHING but guns and ammo.......Saw it in My morning paper.....Guess they thought the Witch was going to win :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


I still recall driving by Academy and seeing people lined up "hoping" to get an AR when they opened the doors.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Captn C said:


> Oh wouldn't that be sweet! One of the guys here at work was talking this very thing a few minutes ago! I've been wanting one for my AK...be great if they pulled that one off the list!
> 
> Also seen some gun auctions clearing "panic election purchases"...might see some prices go down a bit...


If russia becomes our friends angain and the sanctions go away i can see new AK's and lower ak prices. I dought 7n9 will ever come back but ya never know.


----------



## blfuller123 (Feb 22, 2015)

muney pit said:


> Im hopeing he will get suppressors taken off the nfa soon. The hearing safe act may have a chance.


If not I hope at least the ATF41F executive order is removed.


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

FREON said:


> Today is First time I ever saw Academy run a 4 page ad with NOTHING but guns and ammo.......Saw it in My morning paper.....Guess they thought the Witch was going to win :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Stopped by yesterday and picked up a bucket. First time I haev seen one on a shelf in years.


----------



## Centex fisher (Apr 25, 2006)

Looking for an inexpensive .223/5.56 AR to carry around the ranch. Think I'll go check out Academy tomorrow. Any suggestions? Not wanting to drop a bunch on one. I have a tricked out AR already. Do want a threaded barrel.


----------



## gman1772 (Jul 15, 2012)

Centex fisher said:


> Looking for an inexpensive .223/5.56 AR to carry around the ranch. Think I'll go check out Academy tomorrow. Any suggestions? Not wanting to drop a bunch on one. I have a tricked out AR already. *Do want a threaded barrel*.


Threaded barrel? Not sure what you mean. Mil-Spec on the fit to the upper is a socket/barrel nut setup. 99% of barrels are threaded at the muzzle for a flash hider.

If you want a good beater truck carbine I suggest watching the PSA deal blasts. I reckon you are looking for a carbine that will take some abuse. I would suggest a PSA stainless barreled upper. I've been dealing with them for a few years. Never had a problem. Buy the complete upper & BCG. It can be shipped to your house.

You got some options on the lower. PSA sells complete lowers or you can get a bare lower and DIY if you are moderately handy. I just finished building a 16" S/S barreled carbine with a Fail Safe BCG, Striker charging handle, PSA nickel boron coated fire control group, a MagPul MOE slider stock & a Black Spider optic (Aimpoint T-1 knockoff) $720 total. I built it to retire my Bushmaster M4 Texas Edition from the day job. I had no idea that they were becoming "collectable".

If you go with the built lower you will have to ship it through a FFL bound book. Unless you buy a bare lower locally it will have to be shipped to a gun shop.

http://palmettostatearmory.com/

The shop where I bought the optic. He's retailing them for $135.

http://www.3five7arms.com/

The AR industry has been working triple shifts pumping out mags & parts in anticipation of a run on black long gun stuff. There will be some hellatious deals on stuff real soon to clear inventory.

I wouldn't buy a DPMS at Academy. DPMS, Bushmasters & Panther are Remingtons now. Not a good AR.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> If russia becomes our friends angain and the sanctions go away i can see new AK's and lower ak prices. I dought 7n9 will ever come back but ya never know.


Exactly right. And maybe we can get all of those Korean Conflict Garands that South Korea wanted to give back to us but Obama said no to.

TH


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

gman1772 said:


> Threaded barrel? Not sure what you mean. Mil-Spec on the fit to the upper is a socket/barrel nut setup. 99% of barrels are threaded at the muzzle for a flash hider.
> 
> If you want a good beater truck carbine I suggest watching the PSA deal blasts. I reckon you are looking for a carbine that will take some abuse. I would suggest a PSA stainless barreled upper. I've been dealing with them for a few years. Never had a problem. Buy the complete upper & BCG. It can be shipped to your house.
> 
> ...


I agree with the comments about PSA. I have several PSA rifles, the latest a .300 blkout. Check out their daily deals and you can catch them with free shipping also. You can get a complete lower and complete upper for less than $450. All mine have worked flawlessly.


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

gman1772 said:


> If you want a good beater truck carbine I suggest watching the PSA deal blasts........
> I wouldn't buy a DPMS at Academy.


I have a PSA and haven't had any issues with mine.

But they sure are cheap hwell:

http://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/dpm...gton-semiautomatic-rifle#repChildCatid=574854

http://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/dpm...omatic-centerfire-rifle#repChildCatid=1562503


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

muney pit said:


> If russia becomes our friends angain and the sanctions go away i can see new AK's and lower ak prices. I dought 7n9 will ever come back but ya never know.


I'd like to see the demilled kits come back...with original barrels...for $99 again! We were just talking about it today. I have one kit left and need a receiver for it.


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

*In The Spirit Of The Original Meaning Of This Thread!*

Got his from my dad...most likely many have already seen it but...I really liked it!


----------



## gman1772 (Jul 15, 2012)

Trouthunter said:


> Exactly right. And maybe we can get all of those Korean Conflict Garands that South Korea wanted to give back to us but Obama said no to.
> 
> TH


SKS & Euro AK's as well. Eastern Bloc semi autos get some love from me as well. 7.62x39 is a mofo of a badboy round. Best hog round ever.


----------

